# Apply Loctite to RRS foot replacement?



## Dylan777 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi guys,
I recently picked up RRS foot replacement for my 400mm. RRS recommends Loctite 242 to secure it. Do you use any Loctite on your foot replacement?

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.3231/.f?sc=26&category=3554

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 20, 2014)

I definitely would; the medium-strength compound will keep them snug but allow for their removal with hand tools. Make sure you don't get the permanent stuff, you'd need heat as well to bust them loose.

Jim


----------



## eli452 (Jul 21, 2014)

I use the 242 on the B2-FAB-F 38mm clamp used with my Black Rapid RS-7. It can be undone by heating the glue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2014)

I used Loctite Blue 242 on the RRS LCF-53 for my 600 II.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't bother with an Loctite on my 300mm replacement foot. I think the instructions said something about using it if needed, otherwise to check the tightness every now & then. The bolts seemed plenty deep & tight to me so I didn't see the need. So far, they seem plenty tight, but if I traveled with it a lot, I might consider it. I do use Loctite on my tripod & monopod head mounts, though.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 21, 2014)

It's good to know some of you do apply 242. I just picked up a bottle 242 at local hardware store. Will apply it tonight.


----------

